# Snipe



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

I have my router table fence set up to act as a jointer, but am having trouble with snipe at the end of the work piece. I have read that it may be due to my cutter blade not being aligned with the outfeed fence properly. Does anyone have any insigt into what my problem may be and how to fix it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Shane

It takes a bit to get it down,but keep the stock up flush to the 2nd fence when you are going by the bit and coming out of the pass.
This is when a finger jig comes in play to hold it to the fence.
Don't try and take off to much from the stock, 1/32" offset should be just fine.
Are using a standard split fence or a jig from Oak-Park show ?
If you are using a standard fence use some formica and some double stick tape,tape it to the 2nd fence, just after the bit, this will give you about 1/32 cut.

hope this helps

Bj


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

ShaneB said:


> I have my router table fence set up to act as a jointer, but am having trouble with snipe at the end of the work piece. I have read that it may be due to my cutter blade not being aligned with the outfeed fence properly. Does anyone have any insigt into what my problem may be and how to fix it?


Hello Shane,

I use my router table all of the time as a edge jointer and find that I some times have to move the fence in or out in a very small adjustment when I get a little snipe at the end of the cut. Somtimes I can set my fence at just the right spot and other times I have to make the little adjustments.

Another thing that i found that helps is keeping pressure against the out feed side. A little practice helps. The first time I reversed my fence for jointing I went through several pieces of wood getting it right. I also use a long 1/2" straight bit because I sometimes will joint upto 1.5" boards. Using finger hold downs also helps in keeping the proper pressure.


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## kgregc (Feb 19, 2006)

I have also used a sacrficial board to push the wood I'm jointing smoothly pass the bit. Has helped in the past.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Snipe occurs when your outfeed fence is not in alignment with the infeed fence.(On a planer the term table would be used instead of fence) To be sure your alignment is correct use a shim of the same amount you are taking off to line up your infeed fence bit cutting edge and outfeed fence. A long straight edge will show you any correction needed.


----------

